
Poll: 62% of Americans Say They Have Political Views They’re Afraid to Share - mrfusion
https://www.cato.org/publications/survey-reports/poll-62-americans-say-they-have-political-views-theyre-afraid-share
======
mrfusion
To be fair, I almost never trust polls. So much is dependent on how the
questions are phrased and the context.

------
totony
The rise is expected imo. The US politics are highly polarized and mob
movements are very common. Mix this with a highly connected society and that's
what you get.

The generational discrepency also suggests this, with older people not as
tightly connected as younger.

------
h2odragon
let's have a test here then. Posit: The US Constitution outlines a pretty good
system of representative government. We should try reimplementing system again
in the USA.

My bet is that if you disagree with either statement, saying so wont worry
you. If you agree, where would you feel comfortable saying so? Here? Church
group? Drinking party / orgy / porch chat?

